# The Study of Orchestration (Samuel Adler) question



## João Pinto (Aug 24, 2018)

Hi! 

I really need to buy this book for study, can someone kindly explain to me what's the actual difference between the Student version and the "Standard" one? Because there's no information about it on the website. Plus, are the online resources paid in both versions?

Thx


----------



## toomanynotes (Aug 27, 2018)

João Pinto said:


> Hi!
> 
> I really need to buy this book for study, can someone kindly explain to me what's the actual difference between the Student version and the "Standard" one? Because there's no information about it on the website. Plus, are the online resources paid in both versions?
> 
> Thx


other than its cheaper....Online 360 days access which is paid for via book purchase and thereafter Will cost $40 to renew online resource.
Not sure where adler gets his balls from to charge...


----------



## ChristopherDoucet (Aug 27, 2018)

I want this book too!


----------



## João Pinto (Aug 27, 2018)

ChristopherDoucet said:


> I want this book too!


Well, now that I've informed myself about this matter, here's my advice: Buy the student version, and as soon as you get the book enter the code online and download all the audio/video files through chrome, as there are reports of lots of people losing the access after just 5 days... hope this helps :D


----------



## toomanynotes (Sep 9, 2018)

João Pinto said:


> Well, now that I've informed myself about this matter, here's my advice: Buy the student version, and as soon as you get the book enter the code online and download all the audio/video files through chrome, as there are reports of lots of people losing the access after just 5 days... hope this helps :D


What dya use to download everything? Is it all organised?


----------



## João Pinto (Sep 10, 2018)

toomanynotes said:


> What dya use to download everything? Is it all organised?


Hi, I used a chrome extension called "Flash Video Downloader". It's pretty handy as it let's you download every audio and video files! Important note: for the files to be correctly labelled you must go to that extension options and change it to "download with the original name" or smth like that, otherwise the names are all identic and it's a mess. This way every file name has the number of the example and the file title has the composer, piece as well as the measures of the example. Everything is organized, you do have to go one by one though, but quite worth it!


----------



## Parsifal666 (Sep 10, 2018)

Buy the less expensive, you will not miss anything and you will not regret that purchase, my friend. I can't recommend that book strongly enough (though the Rimsky-Korsakov, Forsythe, and Berlioz have some terrific material and it doesn't hurt to eventually own them all).

The Adler is kind of bulletproof, except it can be a real pain finding some of the musical examples, and I'm hoping the topic leader has even a basic understanding of notation/reading.

It's the kind of book where you could end up homeless and not sell it...it's just too valuable, beyond dollars. 

Apply (one could say open) yourself as completely as possible while reading it and the rewards will be plentiful.

All just my humble opinion. Most of the pros I know have it.


----------



## JohnG (Sep 10, 2018)

Parsifal666 said:


> It's the kind of book where you could end up homeless and not sell it...it's just too valuable beyond dollars.



funny, and true


----------



## T.j. (Sep 10, 2018)

João Pinto said:


> Hi, I used a chrome extension called "Flash Video Downloader". It's pretty handy as it let's you download every audio and video files! Important note: for the files to be correctly labelled you must go to that extension options and change it to "download with the original name" or smth like that, otherwise the names are all identic and it's a mess. This way every file name has the number of the example and the file title has the composer, piece as well as the measures of the example. Everything is organized, you do have to go one by one though, but quite worth it!




Wish I'd found out about this earlier.
Just checked and my acces ran out a couple of months ago.
Still shocked about the 40,- price tag for another year of acces, and I refuse to pay it.
I get that someone has to pay for streaming but at least make the files easily downloadable...


----------



## Shredoverdrive (Sep 10, 2018)

T.j. said:


> Wish I'd found out about this earlier.
> Just checked and my acces ran out a couple of months ago.
> Still shocked about the 40,- price tag for another year of acces, and I refuse to pay it.
> I get that someone has to pay for streaming but at least make the files easily downloadable...


Wow, that's stiff. I bought for a decent price a second-hand third edition with the audio and video material 8 months ago. I realize now I was lucky.


----------



## João Pinto (Sep 10, 2018)

T.j. said:


> Wish I'd found out about this earlier.
> Just checked and my acces ran out a couple of months ago.
> Still shocked about the 40,- price tag for another year of acces, and I refuse to pay it.
> I get that someone has to pay for streaming but at least make the files easily downloadable...


That's so true, the book is really invaluable but, not disrespecting WWNorton, they do not advertise the buyer about this, I only knew I had to pay for the online resources after some months because of amazon and goodreads costumer reviews! The book is already very expensive, one shouldn't need to pay even more for the av files!


----------



## Parsifal666 (Sep 10, 2018)

I'm glad that after my Rock/Metal early days a teacher recommended me the Adler, because it turned out to be the best book for me. I took that, tried to round up as many examples as I could for audio, and combined it with an intensive study of first Beethoven's early string quartets, then progressing up to the 9th Symphony and other heavy duty stuff like Wagner, Mahler, Schoenberg, Bartok, and Bruckner. Starting with (_relatively_) simple string quartets are a terrific way to get down your four-voice composition chops...in fact, there's a fantastically helpful chapter in the Adler about Haydn's incredible "Emperor" quartet.

I ended up studying my way out of guitar and Rock lol! For the early part of my life guitar and that music were my greatest loves...after all my studies I saw behind Pop music and it's tiresome fashion-consciousness and limitations in form and fell in love hard with the orchestra and Art music. The book opened up this glorious, capricious, infinitely wide and deep vista for me, and I'm grateful it came around in my life when it did. I cared more about making great music rather than a great Metal and/or guitar song. I came to see how guitar is just one instrument, and there are others which are easily as wonderful and more than worth study.

I must admit though, Rock can be a gateway into better music, and I'm glad guys like Blackmore, Rhoads, Uli Roth, and Malmsteen brought their quasi-Baroque thing to the classic Metal/Rock/whaddevah-ya-wanna-call-it table (btw folks, no matter the designation, it's ALL Pop structurally, besides the deliberately cantankerous fusion and "Prog" genres).

So, Adler killed Rock n Roll for me lol! Just kidding, I still break out my beloved oldies every now and then.


----------



## T.j. (Sep 10, 2018)

João Pinto said:


> That's so true, the book is really invaluable but, not disrespecting WWNorton, they do not advertise the buyer about this, I only knew I had to pay for the online resources after some months because of amazon and goodreads costumer reviews!



Indeed, I only found out because of a thread here a while back.
It was not clear I wasn't paying for perpetual (life time) acces, which should be the norm anyway.
40,- a year is called a 'subscription' and should be advertised as such.
It's really very shady.

I can only hope more people find these threads, or the reviews _before_ purchasing.
The book itself is great, but there are other options.


----------



## toomanynotes (Sep 11, 2018)

João Pinto said:


> Hi, I used a chrome extension called "Flash Video Downloader". It's pretty handy as it let's you download every audio and video files! Important note: for the files to be correctly labelled you must go to that extension options and change it to "download with the original name" or smth like that, otherwise the names are all identic and it's a mess. This way every file name has the number of the example and the file title has the composer, piece as well as the measures of the example. Everything is organized, you do have to go one by one though, but quite worth it!


excellent! Screw online access, I'll do this asap! cheers!


----------

